# Space related names needed :D



## Beatrice5 (12 November 2010)

Whoop whoop I am a granny ( to five puppies lol) I thought I would go with a space theme as need to register my babies. BUT I can only think of Apollo as a space mission name so can you guys please suggest some more........

Many thanks x x


----------



## opal06 (12 November 2010)

Here a few not sure if any good

Luna
Mars
Star

Not really dog names thought but work a try!


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 November 2010)

Cosmic, Sonic, Venus, Mars, Meteor, Cassini, Comet, Halley, Corona, Io, Callista, Betelgeuse  (Beetlejuice!) Doppler, Mir, Eclipse, Columbia, Nasa, Galaxy.....


----------



## Katikins (12 November 2010)

Orion and Merope

Merope was Orion's lover (our old pony was called Orion and his showname was Merope's Lover, think it's a lovely name).  You pronounce the 'e' on the end of Merope.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 November 2010)

Oh and Sirius, how could I forget


----------



## Lady La La (12 November 2010)

I love Comet, I think that's an ace dogs name! 

I have no ideas though


----------



## JoG (12 November 2010)

Surely you have to have ASTRO??! 

There are _loads _ of NASA missions - Aquarius, Atlantis, Cassini, Challenger, Columbia, Dawn, Discovery, Endeavour, enterprise, Galileo, genesis, Juno, Keppler, Phoenix....these are mixes of space missions and space shuttle names (i know, i'm a geek)


----------



## Beatrice5 (13 November 2010)

Wow loads more to choose from - You are not a geek just very knowledgeable - thank you


----------

